

60,000 jobs VS a killing machine.  - workoy
http://fa-18.com/

======
PeterWhittaker
That headline seems misleading.

Perhaps the OP should find an article more in line with that editorial view
and post it?

------
svyft
It's plain lobbying. Legal in US but not in UK and most other countries.

~~~
pling
Still happens in the UK behind the scenes. A lot of the political elite have
links with the businesses.

~~~
msantos
Such as ex-PM Tony Blair and the BAE Systems deal with the Saudis.

~~~
pling
That's the most obvious one - yep :)

